# Any outside pillar pod pics?



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't have any pics super good pics from outside the drivers side, but you can't really see it where it's at. The one pic I have is in the dark and the gauges are lit up and you can't really see them.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If someone is beside you, but coming up from behind you - they're going to see them if it's night.

Mine always seemed to attract attention of people thinking they needed to race me, so sometimes when I cruise at night I turn my dimmer as low as it can go.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

Yea I don't really want to have boy racers assume I want to race or feel the need to race. I just want to monitor my boost. Or have cops notice and assume I'm a boy racer lol.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

As long as you get something with dimmage gauge lighting, you'll be good at night. During the day it's not as noticeable because it's not a bright light in the dark.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

The way they are angled you can't really see them just looking in through the drivers side door. You'd have to be looking specifically for them to notice. I'll try to take some better pics.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm guessing it's a bit more of an angle than mine?










I suppose that it may be easier to see mine at night because I have a longer front window (since it's a coupe). The B-pillar might block the point of easy visibility on the Cruze.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I was toying around with the idea to do pillar pods and one of those nice cobalt boost gauges. I decided against it since there's an airbag located in the pillar and I couldn't shake the image of getting blasted in the face with a boost gauge. Also running an analog gauge required a lot more work with the tubing and the wiring. I went with an ultra-gauge instead and mounted it here.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

chevrasaki said:


> I was toying around with the idea to do pillar pods and one of those nice cobalt boost gauges. I decided against it since there's an airbag located in the pillar and I couldn't shake the image of getting blasted in the face with a boost gauge. Also running an analog gauge required a lot more work with the tubing and the wiring. I went with an ultra-gauge instead and mounted it here.
> 
> View attachment 184962


That looks nice and clean! There is just something about the look of gauges on the a-pillar that i love though!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> That looks nice and clean! There is just something about the look of gauges on the a-pillar that i love though!


I would have totally gone for it if it weren't for the air bag! I agree, I love the look of the pillar pod much better and the analog gauge responds instantly to boost changes. Watching a needle go up and down is much more satisfying than watching a number periodically update  But at least I can keep an eye on it and other car vitals. It also reads and clears trouble codes. The Ultra-gauge is actually pretty neat! It was only $79 bucks when I bought it too, might be even cheaper now.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

chevrasaki said:


> I would have totally gone for it if it weren't for the air bag! I agree, I love the look of the pillar pod much better and the analog gauge responds instantly to boost changes. Watching a needle go up and down is much more satisfying than watching a number periodically update  But at least I can keep an eye on it and other car vitals. It also reads and clears trouble codes. The Ultra-gauge is actually pretty neat! It was only $79 bucks when I bought it too, might be even cheaper now.


thats a really nice gauge for the price! My aeroforce was like $250 and it does basically the same thing but it fits in the pillar pod. lol!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chevrasaki said:


> I was toying around with the idea to do pillar pods and one of those nice cobalt boost gauges. I decided against it since there's an airbag located in the pillar and I couldn't shake the image of getting blasted in the face with a boost gauge.


Where you have that Ultra gauge would be as much of a hazard in an accident as the pillar would be. CD slot mount would be about the only good place that would guarantee not eating your device in an accident.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

YIN, any angle specifically? Day or night?


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

Day and night please. Angle as if someone was pulling up to you or driving next to you. Just worried about racers and cops seeing it and then assuming I'm up to no good. Thanks!


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

YIN, I can take some tomorrow for you. My windows are 20% tinted all the way around, not sure if that matters to you or not. Coming up on the drivers side it's not that easy to see the gauges, passenger side you can see them clearly. IMO you won't get messed with if your car isn't flashy and loud, or if you don't drive like a maniac.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

Awesome. I appreciate it.


----------

